# A Question On Art



## Allanon (Oct 11, 2010)

Hi does anyone here have a talent with art design especially in a graphic novel sense? What I am looking for is someone who can draw dark comic characters. i dont mean black and white i mean the hulk looking angry, cap america battling and so on. my idea is to have them and others in a collage for a tattoo, but they need to be right before i take them to a tattooist.

Can anyone help???


----------



## sloweye (Oct 23, 2010)

Did you want existing ones? or was it 1-off's you were after.
I'ts just most tattoo artist's will want to draw them up themself befor tranfering the drawing on to the skin to be tattooed.
If its the hulk etc... you wanted the best thing to do is take a load of pic in to the tattooist and ask him/her to create the montage for you. they usualy ask for a deposit, this is mostly so the don't just ask and the vanish. after all, their time is money. (i know this from having my greenman done)

There is a good site for the top 50 comic book characters with some nice drawing. hope this helps

Empire | The 50 Greatest Comic Book Characters


----------



## Allanon (Nov 1, 2010)

Any really so that i can do basically what you just said, thanks for the link, much appreciated!


----------

